# First show of the year!



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm headed for my first show of the year tomorrow! :leap:
Will anyone else be showing over Memorial Day Weekend?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck at the show and have fun.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

How did it go??


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

It went well, it was a lot of fun too It was 3 ring show, Jrs, Srs and buck all sanctioned separately with an Alpine Specialty on Sunday.

One of my Sr. kids was Reserve Jr. Champion in the District lll Alpine Specialty. Faramir was Jr. Champion Alpine buck twice.
Special was 1st place Jr. kid twice. My older does did well too. I didn't really get many pictures, but I know someone took pictures for the Alpine Specialty, I just haven't seen any of them yet.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Great job! We didn't show, but I got to be the secretary and ring steward for the Sr and Jr doe shows. It was fun! And I learned alot watching other people show. We don't have our first show until August...


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

If you showed in NC on Memorial Day weekend then we were at the same show.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Cool! What's your herdname?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I just saw your other thread, I guess you are One Fine Acre?


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

margaret said:


> I just saw your other thread, I guess you are One Fine Acre?


Now how did you figure that out?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Your pictures


----------

